# Name a positive attribute about yourself



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's so easy to get caught up in a negative thought pattern and think there is nothing good about you.

Let's dedicate this thread to what you excel at.

I like to think I am reliable and dependable. I don't like letting people down out of respect.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

I can be very dedicated to a task, when I'm not procrastinating or day dreaming; I'm a monster on the last day an assessment is due.

Can run quite fast.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I can become easily frustrated but I'm also incredibly stubborn and creative. I am capable of sleuthing out some pretty bizarre--but successful--solutions to otherwise infuriating hiccups.

This is a fairly valuable skill to have as a film student, I suppose ...

(Technology is _never_ your friend... Just throwing that out there. Cut ties while you still can. Just do it. :sus :nw )


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I exist in the corporeal realm . I also think I'm a pretty easy guy to get along with.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I think i'm funny, i almost make myself laugh out loud sometimes with my mad humour.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> I think i'm funny, i almost make myself laugh out loud sometimes with my mad humour.


That's a great attribute to have. Can never take life too seriously.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm funny.. i make most laugh


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I make good snickerdoodles


----------



## sbr (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww, I love this thread. Just reading everyone else's positive comments about themselves gave me warm fuzzies.

As for me, I'm a really caring and loving mother. I think my kids appreciate how awesome I am at being their mother.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

green eyed lady passion lady


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

housebunny said:


> green eyed lady passion lady


Such luscious lips lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

housebunny said:


> green eyed lady passion lady


Sexy!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm tough as nails. Or so I've been told by many.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

housebunny said:


> green eyed lady passion lady


I like a feisty woman. She looks like a b**** though.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

changeme77 said:


> Such luscious lips lol.





RelinquishedHell said:


> Sexy!





crimeclub said:


> I like a feisty woman.


:lol hahahaha!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have an intense ability to focus when it is something I am interested in. I can write entire scripts of dialogue in one sitting of multiple hours, work on a big art project for without interruption start-to-finish, listen to a lecture intently when it tickles my brain's fancy, etc. I just go completely in the "zone."


----------



## maryaisleen (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I am personally a very generous and caring person I love to help others.I am also very loyal I tend to sick by people for the long haul.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like my eyes! They are wonderful


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

High IQ


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm willing to help/give without favor back


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

I really forgiving. So many people hurt me but then ask for forgiveness which I give because I hate having that emotion of anger in the air.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Willing to work hard and finished a master's degree while working full time.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 19, 2014)

I am misanthrope.


----------



## charlulz (Oct 28, 2012)

I am a very introspective person; I spend most of my life in my head and I'd consider myself "enlightened", to a point.


----------



## Ericsentropy (Dec 21, 2013)

charlulz said:


> I am a very introspective person; I spend most of my life in my head and I'd consider myself "enlightened", to a point.


This is my blessing and curse, mostly my curse right now.. And wtf is a blessing


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

I am fiercely intelligent and quite knowledgeable... which leads me to have little patience with slower people. So, I guess it's not all good.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm very good at ruining my own life


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm good at being ugly and single


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

i'm intelligent


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Enoxyla said:


> i'm intelligent


Great attribute to have. Knowledge is power!



nothing else said:


> I'm good at being ugly and single


Please keep negative attributes out of this thread!


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

I like helping people with things that are bothering them. Like if somebody is going through something, I immediately want to help in any way I can. I don't always know _how_ I can help, but I always try.


----------

